# HB Owners Texas Tournament



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone fishing it next weekend?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Has the date been changed? Googled their website

Hellâ€™s Bay Boatworks has announced its first ownersâ€™ tournament for Texas. The event is slated for October 12-13 in Rockport, and the event HQ is the Swan Point Landing Orvis Shop.

Any changes we need to know about?


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Golden said:


> Has the date been changed? Googled their website
> 
> Hellâ€™s Bay Boatworks has announced its first ownersâ€™ tournament for Texas. The event is slated for October 12-13 in Rockport, and the event HQ is the Swan Point Landing Orvis Shop.
> 
> Any changes we need to know about?


Here you go.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes I got the updated info...our club is having our Redfish Rodeo that same weekend. See you guys Friday night at Dave's place.


----------

